# Independent Trading Co. Offers EXP80PTZ Men�s Poly-Tech Zip Hooded Sweatshirt-Camo



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Independent Trading Co. Offers EXP80PTZ Men’s Poly-Tech Zip Hooded Sweatshirt-Camo*

This durable, sporty men’s poly tech hooded sweat shirt, EXP80PTZ, from Independent Trading Co., is now offered in two new colors: army camo and snow camo. 

It’s made of a 10-ounce 80% polyester/20% cotton water-resistant fleece with 100% polyester piqué contrasting panels. The 100% polyester anti-pill face is ideal for the wear and tear of active sports. 

Special features include a removable zip-off hood with interior cadet collar, thumb holes at the cuffs and an Mp3 holder and eyelet in the front welt pocket. The 1x1 ribbing at the cuffs and waistband ensure a snug fit. It also has a #5 exposed coil zipper at the center front and removable hood along with nickel drawcord tips and eyelets. Contrasting-color neck tape completes the look. 

Sizes range from small up to 2XL, and other colors include black, classic navy, royal, olive, and solid charcoal. 

Independent Trading Company has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women, and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; email: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------

